# Длительность и эффективность сеансов



## Svetag (9 Авг 2007)

Посещал несколько сеансов в клинике Бобыря. У меня поставили диагноз дорсопатия, протрузия 2 диков поясничного и шейного. Сеанс у доктора длиться не более 10 минут, ничего сверхестественного: растягивание шеи, плечевых и тазовых суставов, спины, один раз что-то хруснуло, до самого позвоночника как в масаже руки не доходили. Хотелось бы знать это нормально или конвеер пациентов.


----------



## Анатолий (9 Авг 2007)

Сама методика позволяет доктору проводить сеанс от 10 минут до 30 минут, в зависимости от патологии,  заболевания.
Я думаю в Вашем случае это норма.
Затем Вы со своей стороны должны приложить максимум усилий в выполнении гимнастических упражнений.


----------

